# Bacon Weave Tutorial



## silverwolf636

Here's the best I could do with the Bacon Weave Tutorial.  After you look at the pics, there's really no need for explanation.  If ya need some, give me a holler..
--ray--

1. I lay wax paper down 


2. Lay down either horizontally or verticley


3. Fold back every other row.


4. Lay a piece down.


5. Lay the folded row back down and fold back the other rows.


6.  If ya look close at the pics, you'll see that you alternate after laying down a piece of bacon. 


7. 


8. 



Continue alternating the pieces that you pick up and fold over until you have reached the end.

9.



I hope this helps. Just look at the pics closely and you'll see how I'm doin it.  This is the easiest way I have found to weave bacon.  

--ray--


----------



## scarbelly

Nice post and tutorial


----------



## mballi3011

Very nice there ray and thanks for that tutorial.


----------



## shlongstar

nice skillzz there.  You must've aced basket-weaving 101!


----------



## mtrhdltd

I am going to prep my first fatties here in about an hour and was going to skip the weave, but you make it look so easy! THANKS!


----------



## the dude abides

Well done.  Nice tutorial!


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Tutorial...


----------



## TulsaJeff

Excellent tutorial, Ray!!

Kudos


----------



## silverwolf636

I was so into doin this right that I never thought that I didn't have a chub to wrap up in this bacon.  So, I grabbed a 1 1/4 lbs of burger that I had sitting in the fridge and flattened it out and threw four different kinds of cheeses and mushrooms in it and froze it for another day.  

A fatty made from burger? Huh, would that even be called a fatty? 

I did take pics but they will be in a thread when I smoke it.
--ray--


----------



## TulsaJeff

Cheeseburger fatty, perhaps??

You may have started something


----------



## chainsaw

Good job, another task I had trouble with at first-mostly with how many strips to use, kept coming up short. The pictures really say it all.


----------



## stonebriar

Thank you. Just what I needed...


----------



## Dutch

Glad you took the "tutorial hint" Ray. I've given this thread *Sticky* status.


----------



## silverwolf636

LOL. Thanks Dutch.  I just know when I first came here I had a heak of a time trying to do the weave. After the second time I just stood there and studied it and it sunk in. lol
--ray--


----------



## the dude abides

Congrats on your sticky!  It's like being immortalized on the SMF


----------



## silverwolf636

Thank ya Dude.  Like I told Dutch, I really don't have any of my own recipes to contribute, I was just tryin to figure out ways to give-back to SMF for turning me, and my family into, smokin addicts. 
Thanx again,
--ray--


----------



## mrpinkdon'ttip

Now that you see it step by step, it is far easier to figure out.

My fatties will no longer go without their proper porcine parkas!

Great stuff!


----------



## badfrog

I believe you ARE on to something with the ground beef...I can see that easily replacing meatloaf done in the oven!


----------



## salbaje gato

thanx ray, nice tutorial looks easy and answered all my questions.


----------



## smokin-jim

Great tutorial. Congrats on the sticky. Thanks, this will help a bunch of us.


----------



## stonebriar

Thank you! A nice addition...


----------



## daddyzaring

So will a 6x7 weave cover a 1lb. chub?


----------



## silverwolf636

Yea. What you see there covers mine really well. It does depend though how much you stuff the chub too.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## av8tor

That's why I love this place.


----------



## hhookk

Awesome. Thanks for the info. I knew there must be an easy way to do it and now I've seen the light !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks.


----------



## jjwdiver

Have not ventured into the fattie...yet.  Wondering if there are certain cheeses that DO NOT work well, or is it anything goes?

I think I have a new gift to give out to the neighbors at Christmas time next year instead of smoked turkey! (plus they will enjoy being my taste-testers as I start new things thanks to this forum!!!!!!)


----------



## captsly

My 2 cents, i lay out enough strips to match the width of the gallon ziplock baggie that I am using to flatten the sausage. It took quite a bit more this last time as I used thin sliced that had a smaller width.


----------



## fennecus

About to do my first Fattie.  This really helped
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





THANKS


----------



## south jersey bbq tim

thanks for the helpful pics


----------



## jbird

*Thanks Wolf exactly what i was looking for! I'm trying my first one SOON!*


----------



## joe b

thanks that was very helpful


----------



## floridarandy

should be a sticky!


----------



## w8liftr

Very helpful. I'm attempting my first fatties later today.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## savannahsmoker

Thanks much and my wife is now to put around a meatloaf.


----------



## smokinfireman

Thank you so much for posting this. Had friends ask me how long it took to make the weave and they thought I was kidding when I told them about a minute!


----------



## billyj571

Thanks for the tip...Nice pics


----------



## wwdragon

Thank you so much. I have been looking to try a fattie but for the life of me was not able to find a easy way to weave the bacon. You good sir are my new hero:)

Barry


----------



## jaybone

No tellin' how long I would have struggled with this without having seen this thread.  Thanks so much!


----------



## kurt boutin

Since it's been two years since the last post, I thought I'd jump in.  I'd make ONE tweak to the tutorial... PARCHMENT paper rather than wax paper... MUCH less sticky and makes it VERY easy.  That being said, I'd also use it between taking the pork out of the ziploc bag and "chubbing it up".

Kurt


----------



## valleypoboy

I decided to bacon "weave" wrap some chicken breasts yesterday.  A full size weave 8x9 or 9x9 strips of bacon was WAY too much for 1 fat chicken breast.  After a little trial and error I found that 3 or 4 full strips and 3 or 4 1/2 cut strips made a very nice ~12"x6" weave that rolled around a full chicken breast perfect.  Here's a picture of them on the smoker (not the front one, it's a full weave and it was a hot mess of overlapped bacon):


----------



## antrocks22

Very helpful. Thank you


----------



## greenguru

Great class thanks for the help 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## joshgrillinlawn

That's really cool, thanks. Josh


----------



## savupoika

It dont get any easier than this, thanks!


----------



## newburydave

Great tutoriale.

Makes mewant to try one.


----------



## dwdunlap

silverwolf636 said:


> Here's the best I could do with the Bacon Weave Tutorial.  After you look at the pics, there's really no need for explanation.  If ya need some, give me a holler..
> --ray--
> 
> 1. I lay wax paper down
> 
> 
> 2. Lay down either horizontally or verticley
> 
> 
> 3. Fold back every other row.
> 
> 
> 4. Lay a piece down.
> 
> 
> 5. Lay the folded row back down and fold back the other rows.
> 
> 
> 6.  If ya look close at the pics, you'll see that you alternate after laying down a piece of bacon.
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Continue alternating the pieces that you pick up and fold over until you have reached the end.
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps. Just look at the pics closely and you'll see how I'm doin it.  This is the easiest way I have found to weave bacon.
> 
> --ray--


I am interested in you tutorial but I am not seeing any pictures. Could you repost or tell me why I'm not seeing any pictures?


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> I am interested in you tutorial but I am not seeing any pictures. Could you repost or tell me why I'm not seeing any pictures?



SilverWolf (Ray) hasn't been here since last August, and a lot of pictures got lost during the change of platforms last October. It's a shame too, because this really was a Great Tutorial.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap

Thanks Bear. Still trying to find more on how to make a fatty. Recipes and step by step instructions would be great. Everything I have found is from members who have already made several and not for newbies.


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> Thanks Bear. Still trying to find more on how to make a fatty. Recipes and step by step instructions would be great. Everything I have found is from members who have already made several and not for newbies.



Yeah, I'm sorry,
I wish I had one for you, but I don't.
Maybe start a new thread with the subject line "Fatty--How to do?"
Probably get a Ton of advice.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

dwdunlap said:


> Thanks Bear. Still trying to find more on how to make a fatty. Recipes and step by step instructions would be great. Everything I have found is from members who have already made several and not for newbies.



Here is a tutorial on how I make a fattie, but I put the bacon inside the fattie.
I don't like the bacon weave because you have 2 layers of bacon & the pieces underneath don't get crispy.
But if you want to learn the bacon weave there are many videos on YouTube showing how to do it, it's really quite simple.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview.243516/
Al


----------



## dwdunlap

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a tutorial on how I make a fattie, but I put the bacon inside the fattie.
> I don't like the bacon weave because you have 2 layers of bacon & the pieces underneath don't get crispy.
> But if you want to learn the bacon weave there are many videos on YouTube showing how to do it, it's really quite simple.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview.243516/
> Al


Thanks Al. I'll check Utube then.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Here is a tutorial on how I make a fattie, but I put the bacon inside the fattie.
> I don't like the bacon weave because you have 2 layers of bacon & the pieces underneath don't get crispy.
> But if you want to learn the bacon weave there are many videos on YouTube showing how to do it, it's really quite simple.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fattie-sliders-appetizer-or-meal-steps-qview.243516/
> Al




I have to agree with Al on Wrapping with Bacon:
I thought I was alone in the fact that I don't wrap Bacon around many things, like Stuffed Pork Loins, Fatties, Venison, etc, etc.
I don't like the Bacon getting all the good Flavor & Crispy Caramelization, and the meat that gets wrapped ending up bland & Pale compared to what the surface would be like were it not wrapped.

If I want Bacon with my Stuffed Pork Loin, I'l fry the Bacon separately & plate it next to my slice of Pork Loin. 
But maybe that's just me.

Bear


----------

